# Beef ribs?



## smokinroosters (Jul 1, 2013)

Anyone a fan of smoking beef ribs never tried them but thought it might be something new I could try any tips?


----------



## davidhef88 (Jul 1, 2013)

Many here have done them, me, not yet. Have seen many good looking smoked beef ribs. Use the handy search bar and you will fund what you're looking for.


----------



## leosmith78 (Jul 1, 2013)

I haven't made them in a while, but I've been thinking about whipping up a batch. If I remember right, they take quite a long time, although I don't remember the exact amount of time. I use Jeff's rub, but I prefer a less sweeter rub on my beef, so I cut down the amount of brown sugar. They are wrapped in foil once they get to a certain temp, but you'l have to search the forums to get the best times/temps. After the foil, I firm them back up for a few minutes on the grill. Good luck!


----------



## spresso (Jul 1, 2013)

I can never decide if I like pork ribs or beef ribs better :-)

I love both....

As Leo suggested  jeff's rub is good but for beef i prefer much less sugar.

You can always try a simple SPOG or additional paprika and chili powder....

One thing to watch out for is that butchers like to trim their beef ribs to the bone or very close to it.  I would not buy one with a shiner. 

Try to look for one that has some meat on top of the bones not just in between.....  I think this is key to a good smoked beef rib. 

Then just rub it with mustard or hot sauce or Worchestershire sauce and add your rub. 

I like to foill mine at the 2.5 hour mark.  but you dont have to .  I like to spray it with a mix of apple cider, ketchup and tabasco mix.

but not always.  you can always keep it simple!!!

Add sauce the last half hour if you lie to add sauce....

Total time with a thick rib can be 5-6 hours  but do a taste test.  I always add and ecxtra rib just for sampling  :-)

HTH  and good luck!!!  Beef ribs are AWSOME.

Zed


----------



## michief (Jul 1, 2013)

I love both but beef ribs are my fav when I can find nice meaty dino bones. Doing them for the 4th in fact.

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## smokinroosters (Jul 1, 2013)

Thanks for the input I think I will try a batch !


----------



## parman (Jul 2, 2013)

Beef ribs are awesome to smoke. Here's what I do.

I used hickory or red oak with applewood. Pull off rib membrane, apply Worchestershire sauce and then apply rub. Now I start my fire. This allows the rib to get closer to room temp.

I like my fire at 225 to 250 for this smoke. 5 hours is almost spot on. I set my ribs cross wise on the smoker with the thick end towards the fire. I place them meat side down for the first hour as this renders alot of the fat into the meat. At the 1 hour mark I flip them over and just maintain my fire. If you must look they'll be dull in color at the beginning and shiny and moist looking when finished. Pick the slab up with tongs and they should bent amost to a 45* angle.

I don't sauce mine. I'll put sauce on the side but no one ever uses it. I use a  different rub than I ever seen mentioned here and you just don't need to sauce.

Good luck and let us know how they turn out.

Hint: I always bring my butcher offerings of jerky, chile etc. So when I need a nice slab of beef bones he'll cut his ribeyes for the display and have I have a gorgeous rack of beef bones!


----------



## shannont (Sep 2, 2013)

I made my first rack of beef ribs following the instructions posted in this thread.  These ribs were so good I made beef rib believers out of my peanut gallery skeptics"beef ribs are tough, chewy, fatty and gross - they said".  I cooked at 250/255 hotter than I had wanted for 5 hours and my ribs were a little over cooked, they pulled completely off the bone but this isn't a competition so I didn't really care - the rookies were impressed. The hickory flavor and smoke ring were awesome NO ONE asked for sauce. These were the exact opposite of what my nay sayr's said meaning they were super tender, moist, not fatty at all, full of flavor and I wouldn't change anything about this recipe except for my ability to control my heat.

Thank you smoking gods for giving me another meaty tool for my arsenal.


----------

